# Nobody Told Me You Could Make Pizza w/Bisquick



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

So, for dinner tonight, our planned upon menu didn't happen as we were out of milk. I found out online that you can make pizza dough out of Biquick...which nobody every told me. (2 cups Bisquick (Heart Healthy), 1/3 cup hot water, 1 T olive oil... may have to add more water). I did that, and then made a simple tomato sauce using chopped tomatoes, onion, garlic, and Italian seasoning. Topped it with broccoli and onions...and cheese. It was super yummy. Baked at 450 for 10 minutes.

Totally by chance. Really good.

Now, I know I'm probably the only MDC Mama who allows Bisquick in her house... but if by chance you may be one, it's a great thing to know.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

I have Bisquick and I like it, I also have a bunch of other convenience things and I am just fine with it.

Everything in moderation.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I'd imagine you could use bisquick in just about any recipe that calls for flour- and similarly you can use flour in any recipe that calls for bisquick (although with some tweaking, as bisquick also contains leavening and flavors.)


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

I have made gluten free pizza by using gluten free flours and baking powder for people before. It turns out great and there is no kneeding and rising!

It's not bisquick but point being that you can make pizza from an all purpose baking mix to suit your dietary needs


----------



## tinybutterfly (May 31, 2004)

I have some Jiffy baking mix in my pantry...I think I will try using your recipe with the Jiffy baking mix. Guessing it is pretty much like Bisquick.







:


----------



## Lisa85 (May 22, 2006)

I have some of this on hand!! And we're definitely trying it. The sauce sounds yummy as well.


----------



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinybutterfly* 
I have some Jiffy baking mix in my pantry...I think I will try using your recipe with the Jiffy baking mix. Guessing it is pretty much like Bisquick.







:

Oh yeah...the Jiffy Mix is the same. (I actually like it better... but can't get it where I live now. I grew up in Michigan where Jiffy's from.







)


----------



## tinybutterfly (May 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *umsami* 
Oh yeah...the Jiffy Mix is the same. (I actually like it better... but can't get it where I live now. I grew up in Michigan where Jiffy's from.







)

That's good to know! I told my brother about it and we are going to make pizza on cookie sheets like my aunt used to do when we were kids ( only she made homemade pizza dough that had to rise and all that business.)

Glad to know Jiffy is the good stuff! I've never had it before and got it because I started Feingold and that is what they recommend.

Is your family still in Michigan? Could they mail you some Jiffy Mix?







:


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah I actually use Jiffy more because it cheaper too, plus their mixes are really good-I like to have a couple of the cornbread muffin mixes on hand.

Now I'm going to try the pizza dough.


----------

